# RAI suggestions



## trish (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi, I am newly diagnosed with Graves and will be having my RAI treatment in one week. I am concerned with contaminating my house (and cat). Any suggestions on getting through my isolation period and keeping everyone else safe. When is it safe to use same shower as husband and what is the best way to decontaminate bathroom? When is it safe to handle food and cook for family? I certainly don't want to harm them. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

You should ask your (nuc) doctor about all your questions. Each of us are different, that is, we all don't get the same RAI dose. Plus each state and county has different regulations. Therefore each of us might have different cautions and amount of time for safety. My nuc lab gave me a pamphlet of to do's and don'ts of befores and afters.

Good luck - its a whiz.


----------

